# Competition in Rockland (near Ottawa), Canada



## antoineccantin (Mar 7, 2011)

*National Capital Region 2011 (Rockland, Ontario)*

Date: Sunday May 22nd 2011

Google map: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou....499128,-75.403976&spn=0.276737,0.727158&z=11

Address of the venue: 1535 Du Parc Avenue, Rockland, Ontario

The competition's location is about 30 mins from downtown Ottawa and 90 mins from downtown Montreal.
*
WCA page*

*Competition page*
*
Registration (closed)*

*Schedule*http://www.canadiancubing.com/downloads/Schedules/Schedule.NCR2011.pdf

*Facebook page*

Events: 

Magic
2x2
3x3
3x3 OH
3x3 BLD
4x4
5x5
Pyraminx
Megaminx
Multi BLD

More information on the canadianCUBING and Club de Cube L'Escale sites.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 23, 2011)

*UPDATES:*

- We have found a name for it: National Capital Region 2011 (NCR 2011)
- Due to unforeseen circumstances the date of the competition has been changed to Sunday May 22nd 2011
- Registration is now open! (find it here)
- The Schedule is up!


----------



## Micael (Mar 23, 2011)

First of all, that is awesome!!! 
Would you mind to hold multiple blindsolve?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 24, 2011)

Micael said:


> First of all, that is awesome!!!
> Would you mind to hold multiple blindsolve?


 
Unfortunately we will probably not hold multi bld. Although, we will almost certainly have bld. If we do have multi bld, what we might do is that you can only compete in bld OR multi.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Unfortunately we will probably not hold multi bld. Although, we will almost certainly have bld. If we do have multi bld, what we might do is that you can only compete in bld OR multi.


 
I hope you can find a way to hold multiBLD; Micael is one of the best in the world at it, but he is rarely able to make it to competitions. He'd have a really good chance of setting the NR there, and a pretty good chance of taking the NAR from me.

Did you know that Canada right now only has one NAR? (Megaminx average, Emily Wang.) Here's a nice opportunity for another one...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 24, 2011)

Depending on the date, and if Multi is held, I'll try to go, even thoiugh I'll have to pay for passport....and I'll have to find a place to stay...and if it isn't TOO far away (> 8 hours)..but alas!

In all seriousness though, multi should be held. Almost no competitions give it .


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 24, 2011)

Who would participate in multiBLD if we would hold it?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Looks up how far it is away from me*
9 hours. 
Conditions for me to go:
1) Place to sleep.
2) Some people I like go.
3) Megabus takes me there.

Optional-Someone comes with me :3.

Just leave the option for multi on the website registration. If enough interest is there, host it.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 24, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I'll try to go, even thoiugh I'll have to pay for passport...


Why not get a passport a.s.a.p. so you can come to TOSp too? 


edit: I might be able to come. It depends on a bunch of things.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 24, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Why not get a passport a.s.a.p. so you can come to TOSp too?
> 
> 
> edit: I might be able to come. It depends on a bunch of things.


 
I was thinking about doing that but my parents said it would take many many weeks for me to get one.
Plus I don't have a place to stay . That's the main reason... Julian almost had me, but then said his parents would only let me stay Friday, and I really need Saturday (since the megabus is my "place to sleep" on Friday)


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 25, 2011)

what other events are you planning on having? sq1?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 25, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> what other events are you planning on having? sq1?


 
We were thinking of:


Magic
2x2
3x3
3x3 OH
3x3 BLD
4x4
5x5
Pyraminx
Megaminx
Multi BLD (maybe)
We will have to discuss with canadianCUBING to get the final results.

Unfortunately, no sq1.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 27, 2011)

Due to unforeseen circumstances the date of the competition has been changed to Sunday May 22nd 2011.

Also, the probability of multiBLD being held has gone up (it is now very probable).


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 27, 2011)

having the competition on the sunday may actually be better for quite a few people. it means that if there traveling farish say from toronto, like me if i go, which idk if i can yet, they could leave on the saturady and so they wouldnt have to leave on the friday night and get around there late in the day (the earliest i would have got there would be 8pm on the friday). also monday is a holiday so you could travel back on the monday.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 27, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, is there a holiday the Monday (23 May) in the US?


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 27, 2011)

i dont believe so, im pretty sure is only a canadian holiday


----------



## Drake (Mar 27, 2011)

I may go to watch but i don't take i will participate :O. Over 8 hoours of drive, but i have family close of Montreal, so i will maybe be there. I don't see the point of going in for only 1 thing lol.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 27, 2011)

Drake said:


> *I may go to watch but i don't take i will participate* :O. Over 8 hoours of drive, but i have family close of Montreal, so i will maybe be there. I don't see the point of going in for only 1 thing lol.


 
If your are coming why not participate?


----------



## Drake (Mar 27, 2011)

Not that a speed cuber, i only know beginners method for 3x3, i would only porbly try for 2x2, pyraminx, only use "monkeydude1313 method", and magic if i get an new 1, and i restart practicing it, make a wile since a touched a magic.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 27, 2011)

Drake said:


> Not that a speed cuber, i only know beginners method for 3x3, i would only porbly try for 2x2, pyraminx, only use "monkeydude1313 method", and magic if i get an new 1, and i restart practicing it, make a wile since a touched a magic.


It doesn't matter how slow you think you are, just compete for the fun of it.


----------



## Drake (Mar 27, 2011)

Like i will see, the thing is if i can go. I would like to show to others my "pop less" lingyun lol. Its weird by putting an entire cube4you hardware, core, screws/spring, the lingyun pops reduce of almost 25%, and more lol. Never pop when I try to corner cut "line to line". When i putted the new hardware in i was having problem making it pop. But when it pop it pop, like an normal lingyun.


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 28, 2011)

see you there drake


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 28, 2011)

Drake said:


> Like i will see, the thing is if i can go. I would like to show to others my "pop less" lingyun lol. Its weird by putting an entire cube4you hardware, core, screws/spring, the lingyun pops reduce of almost 25%, and more lol. Never pop when I try to corner cut "line to line". When i putted the new hardware in i was having problem making it pop. But when it pop it pop, like an normal lingyun.



If you remove the washers in the lingyun it pops alot less and turns much faster. Can't wait for the competition


----------



## Drake (Mar 28, 2011)

That's what we will see lol. Depends of my parents to, cause its not given to go there, and at less stay 3 days. But if i can go i will probly go in lol. Anf if im going its more to see other cuber, and to trade,buy and sell cube lol.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 28, 2011)

Drake said:


> Not that a speed cuber, i only know beginners method for 3x3, i would only porbly try for 2x2, pyraminx, only use "monkeydude1313 method", and magic if i get an new 1, and i restart practicing it, make a wile since a touched a magic.


 
At my first competition, I just competed in 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4 and I regretted not participating for any other events. What I do, participate in all the events I can do event if I am slow at them.


----------



## Drake (Mar 28, 2011)

Like now doing megminx for sure, its would take ages lol. For the square 1 i just don't want to lose my time learning how to solve that. But if i can go im going in. Will need to buy another magic, and probly need my v-cube 2 that i wanted to wait until my birthday to get it, but anyway.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 28, 2011)

Drake said:


> Like now doing megminx for sure, its would take ages lol. For the *square 1* i just don't want to lose my time learning how to solve that. But if i can go im going in. Will need to buy another magic, and probly need my v-cube 2 that i wanted to wait until my birthday to get it, but anyway.


 
We are not doing sq1 anyway...


----------



## Drake (Mar 28, 2011)

Opps, lol. Ya i seen that but just got confused lol sorry,my bad.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 28, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> We are not doing sq1 anyway...


 
c'mon sq1s so fun, depending on how many people are doing multi and how big the place is, maybe have both at the same time?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 28, 2011)

No, we are pretty much sure that we will not be having sq1. At least it is at TOSp.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 8, 2011)

Registration is now open here.
The canadianCUBING competition page is here
WCA page


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 9, 2011)

If anyone has a fully modded 6x6 that they want to sell at the competition I would be interested in buying one.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 15, 2011)

If anyone has a stackmat that they want to sell at the competition for cheap, I would be interested in buying one.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 16, 2011)

LouisCormier said:


> If anyone has a fully modded 6x6 that they want to sell at the competition I would be interested in buying one.


 
If I come...


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> If I come...


 
Alright.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 7, 2011)

There has recently been a newspaper article (with video) about the competition. If any of you want to see it it is at: http://www.ottawasun.com/2011/05/06/rubiks-cubers-geared-up-speed-solving-tourney

PS: I look really strange in the video


----------



## lunar (May 10, 2011)

can i buy cubes there?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 10, 2011)

lunar said:


> can i buy cubes there?


 
Yes, canadianCUBING will have all their merchandise available for sale.

EDIT: Here is the complete list of their current merchandise.


----------



## 4EverCuber (May 10, 2011)

I've never competed before and I'm thinking about it in maybe another 8 months or so. Generally how much does it cost to enter such a competition?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 10, 2011)

4EverCuber said:


> I've never competed before and I'm thinking about it in maybe another 8 months or so. Generally how much does it cost to enter such a competition?


 
It depends, if you just participate for 3x3, then it is 10$. Any additional event is 2$ more with a max of 20$. (ex. If you participate in 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and magic it is 10+2+2+2=16$. If you participate in 7 events for example you would pay 20$)


----------



## lunar (May 10, 2011)

is their a limit on how many cubes you can purchase?


----------



## andreccantin (May 10, 2011)

yes, the factors are how much money you have and what's in stock when you get to the front of the line. 
the canadianCUBING site shows what cubes they have and how many

edit: apparently the site only says when there's only a few cubes left...


----------



## antoineccantin (May 10, 2011)

lunar said:


> is their a limit on how many cubes you can purchase?


 
Not to my knowledge, but there is a limited stock, and it is on a first come first serve basis.

edit: ninja'd

edit: 


andreccantin said:


> yes, the factors are how much money you have and what's in stock when you get to the front of the line. the canadianCUBING site shows what cubes they have and how many


 
actually, canadiancubing does not show how many are left


----------



## Dave Campbell (May 11, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Yes, canadianCUBING will have all their merchandise available for sale.



Let's not get carried away. I plan on bringing merchandise. But i doubt it will be all. That is a lot of things to cram into my little Golf for a trip out of town for a weekend. I'll bring the more popular items, of course. 



lunar said:


> is their a limit on how many cubes you can purchase?



If you are looking for something specific, it is best to just let me know so i can be prepared.


----------



## lunar (May 11, 2011)

im planing on buying GuHongs, 4 if possible.


----------



## LouisCormier (May 11, 2011)

Dave Campbell said:


> If you are looking for something specific, it is best to just let me know so i can be prepared.


 
I'm looking into a Dayan + MF8 4x4 (Black) and a QJ Pyraminx (Black) and I believe Antoine is also looking for a Dayan + MF8 4x4 (Black).

Edit: I'm also looking for an assembled Dayan Guhong (Black) and 3 or 4 cores (not hardware and/or centerpieces).


----------



## antoineccantin (May 15, 2011)

The competition is next weekend and we only have 19 people registered... Anyone else in the Ottawa area that wants to come? First competition in the Ottawa area, don't miss out!


----------



## lunar (May 15, 2011)

do you have to pay online while registering, or register then pay over there?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 15, 2011)

lunar said:


> do you have to pay online while registering, or register then pay over there?


 
No, you pay the morning of the competition.


----------



## lunar (May 15, 2011)

I'm going there anyway so I'll sign up for the fun of it.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 15, 2011)

Just a reminder, the registration closes Thursday, May 19th


----------



## antoineccantin (May 17, 2011)

Also, I will want a few cores with hardware.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 18, 2011)

Sorry for the triple post but... The registration closes tomorrow, so any last minute people should register soon.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 21, 2011)

The Schedule is up!


----------



## Drake (May 21, 2011)

Ohh i so wanted to go to that comp, but i can't -.-. But is their any body here, that will go to the Saint-John NB, comp? Im probably going.


----------



## lunar (May 21, 2011)

what is heat, and how do i know mine?


----------



## andreccantin (May 21, 2011)

Your "heat" is the group of cubers participating in an event. This is so that we don't all compete at the same time and wait in a huge group to be called up to solve. The heat colors and cubers in those heats will be posted on the wall in the competition venue.

I hope this clarifies, and if it doesn't, it's much more clear when you get to the competition.


----------



## Sa967St (May 22, 2011)

Dave just tweeted that Micael got 12/14 in multi!


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 22, 2011)

Shame no NAR . Nice try Micael!


----------



## Sa967St (May 22, 2011)

It's not? ): I thought it was, how does the ranking work?


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 22, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> It's not? ): I thought it was, how does the ranking work?


 
Unless it was under 45 minutes then no.

12/14. 2 cubes off. So that's 12-2 = 10 points. Nar is 10/10. Thus 10 points.

Time factor in now that it's a tie. Mikes 10/10 is NAR, in 45. Micael got 10 points (aka same ranking as 10/10) in most likely higher than 45 minutes. So thus Micael doesn't get NAR (unless of course it's under 45, like I said, which is unlikely)


----------



## Sa967St (May 22, 2011)

Oh, I guessed that it was based on the number of cubes solved. It's still NR though.


----------



## lunar (May 23, 2011)

That was fun.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 23, 2011)

I failed at magic. But still got 3rd place!
Same thing for pyraminx. Also, we were only 3 people who did megaminx; I got 2nd place although Louis beat me by over 2 minutes 
I failed at Oh but got an NL 21.xx single


----------



## Chid0ri12 (May 23, 2011)

I can't believe I beat Eric Limeback 5.19 Pyraminx Official!!!


----------



## Chid0ri12 (May 23, 2011)

Me and Antcubing had lots of fun team BLDing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_rGaIW_1w8


----------



## antoineccantin (May 23, 2011)

Chid0ri12 said:


> I can't believe I beat Eric Limeback 5.19 Pyraminx Official!!!


 
Was it lucky?


----------



## Chid0ri12 (May 23, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Was it lucky?



Insanely Lucky


----------



## Micael (May 23, 2011)

Thanks 

My time was 57min. Mike is still ok 

An average solve for me at home, but very happy to finally have a decent official result.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 23, 2011)

Did you know that for most of your execution, you were filmed by a CBC camera man?


----------



## Meep (May 23, 2011)

So um, who won each event?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 23, 2011)

Meep said:


> So um, who won each event?


 
2x2: Justin Jaffray
3x3: Derrick Eide
3x3 OH: Justin Jaffray
3x3 BLD: Micael Boulet
4x4: Derrick Eide (?)
5x5: Derrick Eide (?)
Megaminx: Louis Cormier
Pyraminx: Louis Cormier
Magic: Louis Cormier
3x3 multi BLD: Micael Boulet

Sorry if I got any wrong, this is just from memory.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 23, 2011)

Micael said:


> Thanks
> 
> My time was 57min. Mike is still ok
> 
> An average solve for me at home, but very happy to finally have a decent official result.



Very nice try, Micael! You deserve the record over me - you're much better than me; maybe you'll get it next time. Anyway, congrats on the NR and finally getting a decent official result.


----------



## Micael (May 23, 2011)

Thanks Mike. Still, your NAR is a great performance. It is not easy to beat. Now, I will aim for official 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD


----------

